# Climate Habitat Vivariums



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

*Climate Habitat Vivariums(Excellent viv's)*

Thought i would highly recommend these viv's(Climate habitats)I have been using them for 2 years now and have absolutely no complaints with them,they are still as good as the day i bought them.
They look fantastic but most of all they hold heat and Humidity so well.Great for all kinds of habitats and very light and easy to clean.
I was originally going to get Herpteks but found these much cheaper and better looking.
The support i received from the supplier was second to none.


CliMATEhabitats - quality fibreglass vivariums and reptile accessories


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I've had the 6 foot one for the past year.


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> I've had the 6 foot one for the past year.


Yeah thats my next step! thats not your pic on there website with the Bosc is it?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

:whistling2:

Changed quite a bit in that time but yep, sure is.


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> Changed quite a bit in that time but yep, sure is.


Haha! small(reptile)world.Thats my ones on there 2,also changed a fair bit.
Would be interested to see pics if you can ever be bothered,not seen many pics of people using them yet.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Was in the market for potentially another but quite a bit of money and managed to get 3 Vision vivs for the same price as one so went down that route instead.


----------



## Devon_Paul (Jul 28, 2008)

Many thanks for the post and your kind comments. It is much appreciated and we never take for granted the support that we have had over the few years that we have been trading :2thumb:


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

Devon_Paul said:


> Many thanks for the post and your kind comments. It is much appreciated and we never take for granted the support that we have had over the few years that we have been trading :2thumb:


No problem, thank you......still chuffed to bits with them.
I still need to get some glass off you when the wallet will allow me.
Hope business is well, be in touch soon.


----------

